# Abnehmen mit kaltem Bier



## AMUN (29 März 2008)

*Abnehmen mit kaltem Bier*

Ich kann nun endlich beweisen, dass wir mit unserer Tätigkeit am Wochenende völlig richtig liegen, denn alle bekannten Diäten vernachlässigen völlig einen wichtigen Punkt: Die Temperatur der Speisen und Getränke.

Wir alle wissen, dass eine Kalorie notwendig ist, um 1g Wasser um 1 Grad von 21,5 auf 22,5 Grad zu erwärmen. Man muss kein Wunderkind sein, um zu errechnen, dass der Mensch, wenn er ein Glas kaltes Wasser trinkt, sagen wir mit 0 Grad, ca. 200 Kalorien braucht, um es um 1 Grad zu erwärmen. Um es auf Körpertemperatur zu bringen, sind also ca. 7400 Kalorien notwendig, 200 g Wasser mal 37 Grad Temperaturunterschied.

Diese muss unser Körper aufbringen, da die Körpertemperatur konstant bleiben muss. Dazu nutzt er die einzige Energiequelle, die ihm kurzfristig zur Verfügung steht, unser Körperfett. Er muss also Körperfett verbrennen, um die Erwärmung zu leisten, die Thermodynamik lässt sich nicht belügen.

Trinkt man also ein großes Glas Bier (ca. 400 g mit 0 Grad) verliert man ca. 14800 Kalorien.

Jetzt muss man natürlich noch die Kalorien des Bieres abziehen ca. 800 Kalorien für 400 g Bier.

Unter dem Strich betrachtet verliert man also ungefähr 14000 Kalorien bei einem kalten Glas Bier.

Natürlich ist der Verlust um so größer, je kälter das Bier ist. Diese Art Kalorien abzubauen ist, wie jedem einleuchten mag, viel effektiver als z. B. Fahrradfahren oder Joggen, bei denen nur ca. 1000 Kalorien pro Stunde verbrannt werden. Auch Sex ist mit nur 100 Kalorien pro Orgasmus gegen kaltes Bier sehr ineffektiv.

Abnehmen ist so einfach. Wir müssen alle einfach nur kaltes Bier in Mengen zu uns nehmen und die Thermodynamik erledigt den Rest.

Ein Nachteil dieser Diät bleibt allerdings. Wenn wir z. B. eine heiße Pizza essen, die uns durch ihre Wärmeenergie eine Unmenge an Kalorien zuführt.

Der aufmerksame Leser hat aber bestimmt schon die Lösung parat: Man muss die heiße Pizza einfach nur mit genug kaltem Bier ausgleichen.


----------



## maierchen (29 März 2008)

Dann geh ich gleich mal loslegen mit meiner Diät Herrlich
:thx:!


----------

